
Half of American's Don't Ever Check Their Credit Score - sharkweek
https://www.thesimpledollar.com/credit/survey-half-of-america-doesnt-check-their-credit-score-at-all/
======
marssaxman
Is this supposed to be a problem? Avoiding the credit industry generally seems
like a healthy thing.

